# To mix or not to mix? Aquasoil and SMS



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have acquired about 1/2 bag Aquasoil Amazonia. I have 60+ lbs of SMS. I have a 30gal tank (30 x 18 x12) that this will be used in. I really don't think that 1/2 bag of AA is going to be sufficient for depth (please correct me if I'm wrong, I have no experience with the stuff). So, I was thinking I should use all the AA, and fill in what's needed by mixing in SMS. I guess the other option would be to use only SMS. I think that the plants could really benefit from the AA though, as I'll have 2x24wt T5HO lights over the tank. 

Thoughts?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I would put SMS in the bottom up close to the level I wanted, then put the Aquasoil on top. Much of the aquasoil will migrate down into the SM, but you should still get the benefit of it for several months.


----------

